

Why robotics should include the Universal Declaration of Human Rights? - aurelien
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfwxQn3AmUQ&google_comment_id=z13qxr1rsnntwxa5404cgdbgiunhjfiplk40k
Philosophy is important in every Human interactions.
We think that robot must include some basics like the Universal Declaration of Human Rights
At this time Artificial Intelligence did not truly understand the importance of life and Human Life. Sure A.I. will soon discovered that life is precious because it&#x27;s rare in the known Universe.
But robotics is an emerging technology with all of it&#x27;s imperfections.<p>From :: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hackers-lab.org&#x2F;index.php?title=Philosophy
======
aurelien
Philosophy is important in every Human interactions. We think that robot must
include some basics like the Universal Declaration of Human Rights At this
time Artificial Intelligence did not truly understand the importance of life
and Human Life. Sure A.I. will soon discovered that life is precious because
it's rare in the known Universe. But robotics is an emerging technology with
all of it's imperfections.

From :: [http://www.hackers-
lab.org/index.php?title=Philosophy](http://www.hackers-
lab.org/index.php?title=Philosophy)

